# Better shot with....



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought a marksman to make a slingshot of of the wire frame, and i took a couple of shots with it, I find myself a very good shot with the cheap marksman ! Even more accurate then with some of my expensive catapults, maybe its because its so simple..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

KISS strikes again!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Charles said:


> KISS strikes again!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


i agree Charles :king:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

It's actually a pretty good frame, if you think about it it's ideal to learn on too (which is what I'm doing):

Wrist brace takes out the need for a lot of wrist tension, plus no attachment architecture for the bands, so if you're sighting off the bands you have a good clean line to work with. Put some good quality linear extruded tubes on it and it's a good plinker.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

JediMike said:


> It's actually a pretty good frame, if you think about it it's ideal to learn on too (which is what I'm doing):
> 
> Wrist brace takes out the need for a lot of wrist tension, plus no attachment architecture for the bands, so if you're sighting off the bands you have a good clean line to work with. Put some good quality linear extruded tubes on it and it's a good plinker.


 :blink:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> JediMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a pretty good frame, if you think about it it's ideal to learn on too (which is what I'm doing):
> ...


did your brain implode ? :rolling:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Imperial said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > JediMike said:
> ...


huh do what :huh:


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

haaaaw, if i bought a marksman, when i was done id have a dankung .


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

JediMike said:


> It's actually a pretty good frame, if you think about it it's ideal to learn on too (which is what I'm doing):
> 
> Wrist brace takes out the need for a lot of wrist tension, plus no attachment architecture for the bands, so if you're sighting off the bands you have a good clean line to work with. Put some good quality linear extruded tubes on it and it's a good plinker.


I bought the model without the wrist brace, marksman was my first slingshot many many years ago...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> JediMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a pretty good frame, if you think about it it's ideal to learn on too (which is what I'm doing):
> ...


Ya, the Marksman is a good solid sling for sure... re-did mine, but under the military clothing it is still a Marksman Classic II, a solid hunting sling if there ever was one !









wll


----------

